# Oulton Park Track Day - 2nd Dec - Â£80



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Our friends at www.rs246.com have kindly allowed me to post this information here and to invite you guys and gals along to this day. This kind offer has been made in response to us inviting them to the TTOC day.

To take part you need to register on the rs246 site. Here's the key details :



> Here is what we have planned:
> 
> 8:00 - Registration, Bacon butty and Tea/Coffee.
> 8:30 - Compulsory drivers briefing.
> ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll be there ;D
Jonah


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just me and Paul is it ???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

and the S3 and RS4 fellas! 8)

Poor turn out from the TT brigade on this one. ???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I thought Rob Sharpe had his name down?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Really sorry I can't make this 

Combination of fecked tyres, no annual leave left and bad timing (if it was a friday I could probably make it)

   

Have a great time  (envious)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'll check the diary and try to confirm sounds great, I really want to do a track day... A client has just bought an RS6 I'll see if he wants to come also
Jason


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I have been trying to find the link on RS246 but it wont let me register. 

I hope to be going, we had a fantastic day last time, OP is a fantastic track.

I'm working on getting the day off, but my leave schedule is v.tight and First week on the Month is busy for me.

Will work on it. Esp as I now have tyres with tread.

Ian the grass is always greener, just off the track.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'm there as well.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I take it you'll be in the shopping trolley?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

yeah they won't let me take the VXT


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Spoil sports, I quite fancied a passenger lap with you 



> yeah they won't let me take the VXT


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Spoil sports, I quite fancied a passenger lap with you


You mean going for a spin with him


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I'm up for this now, any developments I need to be aware of?? I've had a look at RS246 and cant see where to register?

cheers

Jason


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Try here

Once you've done that you'll be able to see all the forums.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Scotty,

Ive registered but still cant find the info, which forum is it under, I cant see for looking :-[

Now sorted ;D
Jason


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yeah the cunning admins hide trackdays in the forum called "Trackdays and Meets".

:  ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Paid my deposit today will see you guys there ;D

Jason


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

I will be there too ;D

Riz


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Deposit ??? better get mine sent off
Jonah


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep hurry hurry people.... the date for numbers has been brought foward to 25th........ from what i gather this cheque is to secure places only and you will still require the full payment in cash on the day.

Riz


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> from what i gather this cheque is to secure places only and you will still require the full payment in cash on the day.
> 
> Riz


Defo... Spoke to JR and cheques will be returned on the day provided that you hand over the folding stuff..

No Â£1 coins Jonah  ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Jason will you be taking your SPS3 with you ;D
Jonah


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think everyone on this forum is aware but just in case:


> As to get people to confirm there booking we will require a *Â£25 deposit* in cash or cheque, no bank transfers!
> Which will be given back on the day for the exchange of cash.
> We must have confirmed bookings *no later than 28th of November*, if we dont recieve it then we cannot guarantee you a place or the Christmas dinner.
> Please send your cheques to
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

> Jason will you be taking your SPS3 with you
> Jonah


 should i be worried 

Riz


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Yep! ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> should i be worried Â
> 
> Riz


You should be fine


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Don't count on it. I've already told him I'll give him a nudge if he gets in my way! 

 ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

just hope he hasn't spoken to Dani :-X
Jonah


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

:-X


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

;D


> Don't count on it. I've already told him I'll give him a nudge if he gets in my way!


 dirty play will get you nowhere..... remember when you playfully revv`ed your car next to that Enzo.... wooooosh ;D

see you all there and look foward to meeting all you hairdresser`s :

Riz


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Grrrrrr


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

Oh poo! I've sorta planned to do the OP trackday, cos the last one was a bit of a laff - any places left guys?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I believe so but they did want cash up front and also they are being very strict on Audi only. Check out the thread on rs246.com


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry can't do this one - too much on at work, plus may need to find a new job with my current employer or be out of the door in the New Year .


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

Thats a bit off, saying its Audi only and not what they originally offered. Can't they take the pressure?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know Thorney put on a little pressure as he wanted to use his VX220 Turbo but he wasn't allowed to.

The organisers feel that because Audi donated the day then it should be all Audi cars participating.


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

Audi have hardly donated the day @ Â£80. A friend of mine was out last weekend @ Oultgon for Â£60 all in.

Wel if they won't let a TTOC member out, then they are a bunch of anal tossers.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well Andy, they aren't letting the TTOC Vice-Chairman out in a non-Audi.... They most certainly are letting TTOC members out, in TTs.

And the cost is all instructor cost as far as I know - they have organised a larger number of instructors that we had at the TTOC day.

Ultimately it's their day to do with as they wish - in the same way we could have said our day was TT only, they could have said their day was RS only, or pre-existing RS246 members only, neither of which they have done.... :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Andy,

Check out the thread on their forum. The Â£80, in addition to a group of instructors, also covers a Christmas lunch and a hired photographer.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Where evryone will recieve a photo of their car on the track. 



> Andy,
> 
> Check out the thread on their forum. The Â£80, in addition to a group of instructors, also covers a Christmas lunch and a hired photographer.


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

I understand what you are saying, but the invite was to reciprocate to TTOC drivers who were present at the day and who kindly shared the track and instructers with rs owners club.

To start adding terms and conditions afterwards is a bit moody imho.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Andy, I guess ultimately you've just fallen into an unfortunate and small group - TTOC members, who don't currently have an Audi to take on the track day. To be fair to them, they probably didn't expect TTOC members to want to drive anything else on an Audi sponsored track day, and you've certainly not been singled out as other people have had non Audi-rides rejected.

However, they probably just don't want to be humiliated by your awesome driving!


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

I know I've not been singled out, but I still think it's small and minded petty.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You're probably best discussing it with them direct then as talking about it here isn't going to change anything.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Little update from me, I won't being going now  Combination of flu, really crappy drive in the VX (now sick through water ingestion causing failed AMM) and pressing need to get it fixed by Wed for a meeting and not being able to face 4 hour drive up there tonight (I'm going to bed instead) that I cant go.

The RS246 boys wanted to lay on a nice Xmas lunch, photographer and more instructors so hence the Â£80 fee. Whilst it is a bit different to the TTOC day that Scotty got for us from Audi at the end of the day they have been very welcoming to all from here (the day I understand is open to Audi, VAG group cars now).


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Wish I was at there.   

And its dry today, a little damp this morning, but I can almost hear the tyre squeal.

PICS asap please.

Bloody work.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Was a good day ;D although i had to leave just after 1pm due to a brake fluid leak and the fact i feel like shit due to a bad cold 
Jonah


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just got back myself and I am not a track day virgin anymore ;D ;D

The boys from RS246.com were in fine form and great company. Proper gents on the track and really responsible.

My only incedent on the day was forgetting a cool down lap and coming to a stop with very smoky brakes and had to drive round the car park for 5 mins to cool them :-[ :-[

Great day, will post some photo's at some point

Jason


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob, Jason - I have your photos. IM me your addresses and I'll post them off.

I had a great time including a run with two S3's. We were all chipped (Revo them, APR me) and there was absolutely nothing in it for lap after lap.

Of course my standard brakes took a pounding again but again it seems not to really affect anything as I was running with people with uprated brakes.

Oulton is a great track and as expected all participants were well behaved. OK there were a few spins but never any risk to any one else and no dented panels anywhere. The only damage was to a few peoples underwear after some close shaves!

Kim Collins was there with his RS4 engined/drivetrained/Torsened S3 and it didn't miss a beat

I didn't take many pics unfortunately and those I took weren't up to much.

Here's a couple of the professionals photos :


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Scotty, you have mail ;D

Jason


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks like a good day - sorry to have missed it!

However, the GOOD NEWS is I learned this pm that I still have a job - so it was just as well I stayed at work.

Dunno what job yet due to the massive reorg but I'm not on the 'find another job or you're out' list which is good news.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good news Rob. This means you should be able to make the next one (when ever it is).


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

It was nice to meet you.

It was a good day out and i am glad a turned up....... a few laps in noggy babe made my day ;D

Look forward to seeing all again..... although i`ll probably be driving a dub! :

Riz


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What will be your excuse not to take it to the track when you get the R32?

You're not allowed to talk the talk if you don't walk the walk! 

 ;D

p.s. Good to meet you. Your trainers are as bright in real life as they are in the photos!!  ;D


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

So how did it all go, Im dying to hear all about it  and see the pic's

I would love to do something like it, but tooo shy :-[

Take care

Sam


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I was a track day virgin until yesterday :-[ I've got to say its a bit scary in the wet/greasy conditions with your own car 

It was pretty easy, very well organised, the track staff and the attendees were all very safety concious, not least I was the poor relative with my Â£27k TT, most were driving Â£40k and Â£50k RS4's & 6's so people are pretty keen to keep all of their panel's straight 

You just joined the track when you wanted with the Race controller in the tower ensuring that no more than 25 cars on the track at anyone time. Thats not hard as most people have standard barakes so after 6 laps tops you had to come in to let them cool down. As a result there is a constant flow of people on and off the track. every time I went out on the track I seemed to be in a nice 'racing bubble' no one in front and no one behind so not stressfull in anyway. They recommend you come in if you find you are behind a bunch slower or you find there are people behind you.

All in all much easier and not as stressfull as I had imagined. The RS246 lot were a great bunch and made the day enjoyable. One chap lent me a camcorder mount that sits between the headrests so I have some great footage of the day.

Good fun, well worth it to give your car a bit of a thrashing and see what it can do

Jason


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

> What will be your excuse not to take it to the track when you get the R32?


 ;D possible but insurance its going to be a killer... i would really love to take it on the track and hear the V6 growl.

I think the chap there with the R32 didnt push it to the "limit" i couldnt even hear the exhaust most of the time.

It was nice meeting you guys and i definately hope to attend more events like this.... i was gutted not going onto the track but as you gathered its for sale and the risk at my age was far too great.

But after i went around in the noggy babe i was overwhelmed.... speachless ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Riz


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I took a mate with me on the day and when I got the Photo's through they were all of him driving and none of me :-[

Typical

Jason


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

but you do have IM


----------

